# Is putting Freemason on you resume akin to Advertizing?



## Jamesb (Oct 11, 2010)

Just curious what people think


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if it is or not. It will get you an automatic rejection from my employer. (Something you may want to think about)...


----------



## JTM (Oct 11, 2010)

automatic rejection of masons?  total crap.

i put it into my "Activities" on the bottom of my resume:

[FONT=&quot]Member of Masonic Lodge Sul Ross #1300 (A.F. & A.M.), [/FONT]


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 11, 2010)

Could doing so be interpreted as 'a mercenary motive'?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't see it as advertising.  Since joining it hasn't come up for me, but I would agree with JTM in listing it under Activities.  To me, leaving it off is not listing complete and truthful information.  And to automatically reject a candidate because they are a Mason is discrimination by definition.


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 11, 2010)

JTM said:


> automatic rejection of masons?  total crap.
> 
> i put it into my "Activities" on the bottom of my resume:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Member of Masonic Lodge Sul Ross #1300 (A.F. & A.M.), [/FONT]



You may say that; but that's reality. There are still remnants of those religious die hards.
Just like the other thread  Men and Mason confirmation thread  The reality is he is but one; there were many that demitted.


----------



## JTM (Oct 11, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> Could doing so be interpreted as 'a mercenary motive'?


 
possibly, but it's right along with my Optimist President years and my Historical Preservation committee activities.  that'd be real nitpicky to call me up for that.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 11, 2010)

Jamesb said:


> Just curious what people think


 
Me too, mostly because I've never really given it much thought. I don't put it on my resume because I am a little circumspect about how it would be perceived. In my community there are more than few people who have rather a dim view of our fraternity. If I were looking for work, giving someone an excuse to put my resume in the big stack would be something to avoid.

As for the question of mercenary motive... I don't know. Seems like a bit of a stretch, but I can see how it could be argued as such. If someone thought that they could gain an edge by noting their membership on a resume, that might be said to be seeking gain by virtue of that membership. On the other hand, if I'm a potential employer, and I've got two or more acceptable candidates for a job, maybe I'd want to know if one was a brother?


----------



## JTM (Oct 11, 2010)

Traveling Man said:


> You may say that; but that's reality. There are still remnants of those religious die hards.
> Just like the other thread  Men and Mason confirmation thread  The reality is he is but one; there were many that demitted.


 
oh, when i say "that's crap" i meant more along the lines that "i don't like it" than "i don't believe it."  I'm sure it happens all the time.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 11, 2010)

This can work one of two ways. The first is the employer could move your resume to the front of the pile. The second being they can throw it in the trash. I tried it once and the latter was the outcome in any event I think it is a gamble, but is it one you are willing to take the choice is yours.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 11, 2010)

Activities or Organizations would work for putting freemasonry.  I wouldn't list it alone though, I would list all membership ie rotary, lions, church, etc.. 

I'll reference Grand law Art. 505. Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations (3)(f)on this though.  I know this is in reference to political aspirations but I would assume it would also be allowed for a person on his resume.

3. Use the words â€œMasonic,â€ â€œMason,â€ or â€œMasonryâ€ or the faith and credit of Masonry, to display Masonic emblem, for a secular, business or political purpose; or, being a candidate for office, to mention in his announcements or political advertisement or literature, or otherwise publish the fact of his Masonic connection; or permit knowingly the printing of any advertisement in a Masonic book, journal or other periodical in which advertisement the words â€œMasonic,â€ â€œMasons,â€ â€œfor Masons only,â€ â€œfor Masons and their families,â€ or any other term, sign or symbol of Masonry are used; or solicit business for any company or firm making use of such words, terms, signs or symbols for any such purpose; provided, however, that such regulations shall not apply to:
(a) The manufacture and sale of Masonic supplies, paraphernalia and equipment;
(b) Advertisements, publications, sale or distribution of Masonic books, journals or other such periodicals;
(c) Masonic Temple Associations, cemetery associations or companies which set aside a section for the exclusive use of Masons and their families;
(d) Employment and relief bureaus operating wholly under the management and control of Lodges under the jurisdiction of this Grand Lodge, without profit for the benefit of Masons and their families;
(e) The display of Masonic symbols upon tombstones, monuments or vaults erected in cemeteries or mausoleums or the cornerstones of buildings laid with Masonic ceremonies;
(f) The statement by a candidate for office in a political announcement or advertisement of the fact that he is a Mason, if such announcement or advertisement also lists his church and civil affiliations. He shall not be permitted to list offices held or the name of his Lodge or the names of other Masonic Bodies. Neither shall he be permitted to display any Masonic emblem or in any other manner to solicit directly or indirectly the vote or votes of any person or persons based on any Masonic affiliation or connection.
(g) Travel tours arranged and conducted under the supervision of the Grand Master as provided for in Grand Masterâ€™s Recommendation No. 6, approved at the 1972 Grand Communication of this Grand Lodge.
(h) Use the Square and Compasses emblem on commonly accepted items of jewelry, such as lapel pins, tie tacks, tie chains, tie bars, rings and belt buckles and on articles of clothing such as caps, ties, shirts, and jackets â€“ regardless of manufacture or source of supply. To prevent improper use, Texas Masons are required to remove the Square and Compasses emblems from autos or clothing prior to changing ownership or discarding.


----------



## mark! (Oct 11, 2010)

When I filled out my police application in 2007, it has a spot from fraternal orginizations, clubs, etc and was told by the HR person, once he saw my ring, to put my masonic affiliation down in that category.  On my resume, I include it under hobbies, interests, volunteer positions.


----------



## Benton (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it's worth noting in the interest of full disclosure. Granted, if you feel like it would be a liability, leave it off. But otherwise, I don't see any harm, less you think it'll send you to the shredder.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Oct 11, 2010)

In my line of work (Law Enforcement), most of our applications are Personal History Statements. 40+ pages of every employer we've ever worked for, details on my wife, ex-wife, kids, brothers, sisters, mother, father, and in-laws, credit history, medical history, any traffic ticket ever received, etc.

A standard part of the PHS is for membership in clubs, be it fraternal, social, or professional. My membership gets listed along with my membership in Crime Stoppers, the Texas Municipal Police Association, Sheriff's Association of Texas, ex member of NAPE/AFSCME 61, etc., etc. I don't really see it as advertisment because I have to declare it. (As a side note, as someone who has also done applications with agencies in the UK, they have a specific question to declare involvement in Freemasonry)

As far as generic applications, if they ask about what organizations you're involved in, I don't see a problem with including it, after all, they asked. Again, you run the risk of them throwing your app in the trash, but how are you to know if the hiring manager is a Mason, indifferent, or Anti-Mason.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep that is the one Bro. Tidwell. Art. 505 (f) states that you can use your Masonic affiliation on an application as long as you list other affiliations such as a church or other organizations like JTM previously posted.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 12, 2010)

I list some of my Masonic activities and such on my CV as far as speaking engagements and published articles go and it has never stopped me from getting a bid on a contract to teach with the government or other groups.

I don't know why we apologize so heavily for being Masons.

We ought to knock rings and do so loudly.  The Aggies, MIT grads, etc. are blatant in their loyalty to one another and use their "leg up" policy for one another as a recruitment tool for new alumni.

I will go on record as saying, put in a resume, I would be happy to know about your Masonry and you know what....if I am taking bids to get work done on my house or the like and one man is a Mason and the other not...the Mason just might get the job.


----------



## JTM (Oct 12, 2010)

Benton said:


> I think it's worth noting in the interest of full disclosure. Granted, if you feel like it would be a liability, leave it off. But otherwise, I don't see any harm, less you think it'll send you to the shredder.


 In my opinion, I'd leave it on just so that they have the opportunity to throw it in the trash.  If they have that kind of issue with it, I'd likely not want to work there anyway. 

Maybe I say this because I have a job already and can be a bit picky, but in these times, that may change. :-/


----------



## peace out (Oct 12, 2010)

It had never crossed my mind to put it on a resume.  Interesting thread.

The activities associated with Masonry are noteworthy, but just listing a Masonic membership doesn't feel right to me.

It's a very personal journey and the mysteries surrounding Masonry are something that someone from the outside may have trouble connecting to work ethic, etc.  My desire to not be discriminated against by someone in the dark is stronger than some need to advertise my membership.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 12, 2010)

Grand Lodge law!?  We legislate everything!  What if like me you are nothing but a Mason.  I go to no church or am apart of nothing volunteer but blue lodge.  I guess I could put raising kids and masonry on my resume!   I think it is a great idea unless you believe giving that information will hurt you.  Brother Cliff has a great point we should take care of our own if within length but unfortunately our reputation is not quite what it used to be and although in all likely hood A&M or MIT could be traced back to masonic roots those ties have long since been forgotten and masonry unfortunately can be held against someone.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know about MIT, but A&M does have deep roots in Masonary.  In fact, the tradition of the Aggie ring started with then University President and former Texas Governor Sul Ross, member of Waco 92.


----------



## peace out (Oct 12, 2010)

If I recall, A&M was placed where it was at via the handiwork of Harvey Mitchell, a member of the Brazos Union lodge in Bryan.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 12, 2010)

I believe Masons were involved in the founding of all the major universities in Texas.  I beliebe Baylor was not only founded by a Mason, R.E. Baylor, but also had a 150 year tradition of University Presidents up until 1995.


----------



## MacTX (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a tough one.  As Dave said, not putting it under Activities or Memberships is not providing complete and accurate information.  On the other hand, you do run the risk of being immediately tossed if the prospective employer happens to be someone who doesn't like Masons for any given reason.  I don't think it's advertising or proselytizing at all because that's not the intent of including the information.  It provides the perfect "rock and hard place" scenario:  include it and run the risk of immediately losing consideration, don't include it and you've not provided accurate and complete information as well as perhaps the possibility that the employer is also a Mason who would immediately be able to connect with you and move you to the top for consideration.  Do not mistake that as, "Hey, if he's a Mason, maybe he'll just give you the job based on that."  That would be absolutely unethical.  However, it does at least give him the knowledge that he's speaking to a Brother who will be truthful in stating experience and qualifications.

I would include it.  If an employer won't consider me because I'm a Mason, then I don't want to work for that company anyway.  I may not get the job, but I could walk away with the knowledge I that provided complete and accurate information and with my head held high that I am not ashamed of nor will I hide my identity as a Mason simply to appease those who would hold it against me.


----------



## mark! (Oct 14, 2010)

If you don't include it out of fear of getting tossed out of the application pool, if the employer is not a Mason but if knowledge of Freemasonry, would he view that as ashamed or fearful for your involvement?  Then take that as not comfortable telling the truth?  I think there are several variables involved here instead of not putting it on there in fear of not getting hired because of anti-masonry.  I honestly haven't ran in to many anti-Masons personally, can't think of one really.


----------



## jpcoxdaytx (Oct 15, 2010)

I am employed, and I have my resume floating around right now.  I read in the WSJ earlier this year that companies were "ghosting" positions to see if they could find prospective employees for a lower amount -- driving down employment costs.  So, what the heck, I "ghosted" my resume too in response.

In drafting my resume I wondered if I should put something about my lodge affiliation.  Afterall, I work in the Industrial Construction sector in the refinery area of Southeast Texas and apparently quite a few in this industry are in the Craft.  I see S&C stickers quite often in my commute up and down Hwy 146.

Like Br. mch4790, it felt unseemly to me to be so blatant as Freemasonry is a personal spiritual journey.  However, I also see the need for Masons to help each other in business as our mutual financial enrichment helps us help the Craft in its charitable works.

So, rather than listing it so blatantly as an "Interest" or "Activity" what if we: 1) discretely incorporate "signs and tokens" into our resumes that would otherwise go unnoticed to the "profane", and 2) post our resumes, open positions or knowledge of open positions on Masonic boards?

The craft seems to be getting smaller every year, and our lodges requiring more from us proportionally for upkeep and charitable work.  It seems at some point we are going to have to band together more tightly and support each other more fervently.

Just a thought.


----------



## peace out (Oct 15, 2010)

Now those are some cool ideas.  Encode the resume....I'm thinking Ben Franklin, Dogood letters, National Treasure codes.

Every third letter of every third word on every third line has an M, or spells AFAM or MM or something.


----------



## jpcoxdaytx (Oct 15, 2010)

The following is more what I had in mind as exemplified in this opening paragraph of my resume (I haven't tried this yet, I just used this paragraph to flesh out the idea and submit for the brothers' review).

"Senior contracts professional with a strong background in successful cradle-to-grave contracts management, problem-solving, risk analysis and advanced planning.  Full cradle-to-grave contracts management means being a pivotal member of the project manager’s team ensuring all contract-related documentation is squared away.  Excels at balancing risk v. reward, identifying and leveling vulnerabilities and managing project responsiveness to contractual obligations up to Final Acceptance and demobilization.  Plays an integral role within the company providing advisory interpretations, and troweling esprite de corps by collaboration, motivation and direction across groups in diverse and decisive environments.
Experience spans industrial construction (refinery/chemical), oil and gas, agency/partnership, government/administrative and civil litigation. "

I don't want to be too oblique.


----------



## jpcoxdaytx (Oct 15, 2010)

Oops, I spelled "esprit" wrong.


----------



## mark! (Oct 15, 2010)

In my opinion, hiding masonic related words in a resume like that may throw up red flags.  Some of the words we use in our work can be mistaken for something they simply are not to someone who has no knowledge of our Craft.  It would be wise, I believe, if you are going to put it on the application, to simply put Freemason, as the bare minimum instead of sneaking in words here and there.  Being a Freemason may have you taken off the list of applicants, however words that may an HR rep go "hmmm..." will likely end all possibilities right then and there.  Especially when the application goes through numerous people, such as law enforcement or larger corporations, chances are someone is not a mason, and will find your wording odd.  It's best to use professional, flowing grammar on an application, and just leave the interests and involvements to their respective places.  Meet the boss before applying, do some research, it shouldn't be an issue, either you feel comfortable enough to put it on there, or you don't.


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 15, 2010)

I have something different for the sake of conversation: How about this?

When I went through an pre-employment evaluation from a previous employer by 56 individuals and groups with sit down face to face questions ranging from my experience, technical issues and even receiving a hostile interrogation (which was staged, I found out later) and then being graded, brought into my new bosses office to receive the news that I was hired only to see a Masonic carpet hanging on the wall, I asked are you a traveling man? To which he answered; I knew there was something different about you!

As opposed to my new employer whom stated after seeing a square & compass on an applicants car; “there is no way I would hire one of those”!


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 16, 2010)

I dont hide mine, in fact most rings wont cover my S&C.  A few months ago my manager was leaving the company.  At his going away party I went to shake hands and did in my normal fashion.  As I was about to drop the handshake and leave, he gripped tighter and looked at my hand and asked "What is this?  Has it a name?"  worked for him for a year and never knew.


----------



## mark! (Oct 16, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> I dont hide mine, in fact most rings wont cover my S&C.  A few months ago my manager was leaving the company.  At his going away party I went to shake hands and did in my normal fashion.  As I was about to drop the handshake and leave, he gripped tighter and looked at my hand and asked "What is this?  Has it a name?"  worked for him for a year and never knew.


 
There are so many men out there that just aren't active in Lodges anymore, or perhaps stick with their Mother lodge as to where it's further away from our Lodge that we just don't pass each other.  It's always a lot of fun to meet other Masons, especially those whom you never knew where Masons.  I wear my Ring to work at times, and have been stopped numerous times in the hallway about it.


----------

